
Show HN: Industry – Professional Network for the service and hospitality industry - vvillait88
https://www.industry.co
======
vvillait88
We are here trying to empower individuals that work in the service and
hospitality industry. Right now we help you get hired, but more in the
pipeline to come. Thanks for checking us out!

